# Buck tag filled



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Well finally got one, in the stand for 20 minutes this morning a good 9 point comes in arrow flies deer goes 30 yards down he goes, thank god. Put a good shot on him, will get the pics up asap, now its doe time, 2 more an I am set for the year, hope everyone is safe in the stands an good luck to all of you, want to see some post guys go get them. South west Ohio bow kill if anyone needs a region.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work! Looking forward to pic.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

thanks boys


----------

